# Is this a good-night thing?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie doesn't make any noise during the day, but when I cover her up at night, after a few minutes she bangs one of her toys a bit and coos a few times, then she's quiet again for the night. Is that just her way of saying "good night"? LOL 

She's been out with the Quakers and my tiel for the last several days and it's going very well. They aren't crazy about her and she ignores them for the most part, but they hang out on top of the budgies' cage together a bit, and eat out of the same treat dish (I put budgie seeds in it). We haven't had any real issues. She and Clyde got into a little argument over the treat dish the first day, nothing serious, and my other Quaker, Jade, pulled her tail once -- Jade pulls everyone's tail -- and Maggie jumped but didn't peck at her and Jade was just being Jade. She wasn't trying to be aggressive with her. She thinks it's funny to pull the other birds' tails. Mostly Maggie wanders around looking for dropped food to eat, and sits on Hubby's shoulder while he's on the computer, or plays with the bead curtain. She likes to sit on the tiel's play gym, which he doesn't like much, because of course it's HIS play gym, and she comes to check up on me every now and then.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya know...putting her in with parrot types is not a good idea.
I have a Senegal, which is a very small parrot, nearly kill one of my pigeons a couple of years ago. 
Both lived inside of my house and had free flight. The pigeon was in his cage on wooden eggs...door to the cage was open and the Senegal flew inside and attacked him. She took off part of his upper beak and there was so much blood he was at risk of bleeding out. I had someone drive me to 24 hour emergency where he was given a sedative to calm him and finally sub-Q fluids.
Think about it...parrots have very different beaks...beaks that are capable of doing a lot of damage. Next to a parrot type, a pigeon is defenceless. I do know from experience what a Quaker beak is like. Really...I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is what I mean about resistant.. this info was giving before.. but hope it won't happen... but the thing is it can.. so it is good you are there and supervise.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

You gotta be kidding. Look at the size difference. If wild doves, sparrows, cardinals, starlings, crows and etc. all hang out together at our bird feeder, and my parrots don't even attack each other, what on earth makes you think they're going to attack Maggie? So I should keep her in her cage or them in theirs all the time? Perhaps I should put her outdoors in 5 degrees?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis does not kidd..esp about something like that.. so don't take it personal.. she would be remiss if she did not warn you.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> You gotta be kidding. Look at the size difference. If wild doves, sparrows, cardinals, starlings, crows and etc. all hang out together at our bird feeder, and my parrots don't even attack each other, what on earth makes you think they're going to attack Maggie? So I should keep her in her cage or them in theirs all the time? Perhaps I should put her outdoors in 5 degrees?


Size has absolutely nothing to do with it, and birds in the wild to a certain extent do share common territory as regards feeders etc, however they also become very territorial around their home nesting grounds and most would not intervene with the others.
Your birds are indoors in a forced "living area" where they wouldnt normally be in so close proximity in the wild. 
Advice has been given by numerous people who have experienced problems with mixing Doves/Pigeons & Hookbill birds.
Irrespective whether your parrots dont attack each other or not, they are by nature hookbills and "destructive".
I dont mean that in any disrespectful way to your parrots, If you look around any "parrot orientated" site, you will find countless postings about them destroying cables, walls etc etc. (theres also posts on here about it). 
Even a playful peck by a parrot could cause serious damage to a dove or pigeon, which by nature is placid and content. Even if the pigeon/dove pecked back it would do little or no damage to the parrot, but the parrot would retaliate with disastrous consequences.
No one is saying the parrots *will* attack, they are just pointing out dangers which *you as a responsible pet owner should look out for *and be warned of.
The advice is given in respect of the *birds safety *and future, but with the sarcastic responses youve given to this and previous advice it reads as if you obviously think you know better or just dont want to take in and be aware of.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Really, all it could take is both going for the same tasty morsel and in the blink of an eye, serious injury. I hear through your posts how much you love your birds and I can relate to that. I know you would be as crushed as I would be or any of us if Maggie were injured.
I desparately want a parrotlet or caique like cyreen has but I know I have my hands full w/ my pigeons and doves. I regularly bring in baby pigeons to raise or if I see anyone getting picked on, they come in with me! I've seen pigeons go after doves so I don't let them free at the same time. I have a ringneck who is madly in love with one of my homers but they have to "romance" through the cage as I won't chance her hurting him, as cute as they are together!
Those hookbill beaks are a marvel of nature that pigeons just don't possess. 
Think of it as bringing a knife to a gunfight...lol!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

It's just a hook-bills should be kept with hook-bills, and soft bills kept with soft bills. I have also heard of doves breaking the legs of finches (which are also soft-bills).  better safe than sorry.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Siobhan said:


> You gotta be kidding. Look at the size difference. If wild doves, sparrows, cardinals, starlings, crows and etc. all hang out together at our bird feeder, and my parrots don't even attack each other, what on earth makes you think they're going to attack Maggie? So I should keep her in her cage or them in theirs all the time? Perhaps I should put her outdoors in 5 degrees?


No I wasn't kidding. It has to do with the beaks of parrot types and not the size. The little parrot of mine that nearly killed my pigeon is 1/4 his size.
Also, parrots can be more aggressive. One of my great loves was Niki the Quaker and I know how aggressive Quakers can be.
Until it happened to one of my pigeons I never would have worried about it. After the incident that nearly cost Sammy his life, I never have allowed all the birds out at the same time. The parrot has her own time and all the others are put inside of their cages for safety.
I wasn't being sarcastic with you and I'm very sorry if you took the sharing of my experience as a personal affront. I didn't want you or your birds to suffer through any tragic situation that could be avoided. I was lucky my pigeon lived. Still, I had to hand feed him for 5 weeks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot to add that all of my birds had been free flying together for 6 years prior to the attack and so I never would have dreamed that there would be a problem.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

While there have been occasions when both Joule and Ollie are out of their cages at the same time, I am always very careful that neither is ever on the others territory. I don't let Joule anywhere near Ollie's cage (and vice versa) and I keep Joule with me. While both are respectful of each other, neither really wants to fraternize and I'm more good with that.


----------

